# Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

So, I went to my manufacturer's website, downloaded all drivers for my laptop, and installed them. Now when I look in the device manager everything is fine but the Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller.

I installed both the USB 2.0 Card Reader driver, and the USB 3.0 Filter driver, but yet the USB Controller warns in the device manager.

My laptop is a Toshiba Satellite C850D-11C PSCC2E with Windows 7 x64.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Plug a USB drive into a USB port. See if that fixes the issue.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

The USB 3.0 port don't detect the USB drive. The 2.0 do however.

Edit: Here is the USB 3.0 driver I downloaded from Toshiba, (showing up as a downloadable driver for my laptop: 

Driver Details - Toshiba


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See if updating the USB driver in device manager and directing to that download.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

I now tried updating it by directing it to the driver, but it gave me:

"Windows found driver software for your device but encountered an error while attempting to install it.

AMD USB 3.0 Host Controller

The system cannot find the file specified".


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See if uninstalling the driver in device manager will fix it.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, that removed it from the list, but my USB 3.0 port still don't respond.

I also tried re-installing the USB driver after uninstalling it from device manager, but it only gave me a error message after reboot:

"Device driver software was not successfully installed: Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller".


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See if reinstalling the Chipset driver helps.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> See if reinstalling the Chipset driver helps.


That's another problem, I can't locate any "chipset" driver for the laptop on the Toshiba driver page. As I couldn't find it, I just went on with installing the USB Drivers.

Download drivers:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you not have the original driver CD?

Without the chipset driver you'll have these issues.

Is the laptop still under warranty?


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Do you not have the original driver CD?
> 
> Without the chipset driver you'll have these issues.
> 
> Is the laptop still under warranty?


I didn't get any CD with it other than my OS. I know a PC can't run properly without chipset, but I'm confused as it don't show up on the Toshiba drivers page... No, it's not under warranty.

If I look it up on Google; "Satellite C850D Chipset" I get the AMD xHC Driver. Is that anything? Still don't dare to install anything not from the manufacturer.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I wouldn't use that.

Contact Toshiba to where they placed the chipset driver.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

According to Toshiba's support forum the Video driver includes the chipset driver. I went and re-installed everything fresh, and started with installing the video driver. This didn't fix my USB problem neither...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm going to have to ask another team member to take a look. This is quite odd


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

In the driver list make sure you have the value added package installed and also see if a update to the latest BIOS helps.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> In the driver list make sure you have the value added package installed and also see if a update to the latest BIOS helps.


That I have done. Updated the BIOS the first thing I did. I also have the Valude Added Package installed.

I now tried to see if Windows could solve it for me, but not even Windows can find the driver for the USB.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

why did you have to re install the OS? did the usb ports work before you installed the os?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you have the AMD catalyst manager installed?


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Do you have the AMD catalyst manager installed?


Yes sir.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

oscer1 said:


> why did you have to re install the OS? did the usb ports work before you installed the os?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What made you D/L the drivers in the first place, did you reinstall Windows from a disk or did the ports stop working?


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

oscer1 said:


> why did you have to re install the OS? did the usb ports work before you installed the os?


I've re-installed this laptop a few times before, and a few days ago I decided to do it again as it was loaded with stuff. Yes, it worked before.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

At this point it may be worthwhile to uninstall all listed USB ports in device manager on the drivers tab(uninstall device), reboot and let Windows rediscover them.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> At this point it may be worthwhile to uninstall all listed USB ports in device manager on the drivers tab(uninstall device), reboot and let Windows rediscover them.


That I tried earlier, yet it didn't detect the driver.

Right now I disabled the USB 3.0 support in the BIOS for now and using the port as USB 2.0, which works.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type *CMD* Right click the* CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing system files. 
Then go to the Toshiba drivers page for your model and run the *Bios update*. If necessary, install the *Chipset Driver* and *AMD USB driver *again after Bios update.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> Go to Start/Search and type *CMD* Right click the* CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing system files.
> Then go to the Toshiba drivers page for your model and run the *Bios update*. If necessary, install the *Chipset Driver* and *AMD USB driver *again after Bios update.


The scan completed without error...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Then go to the  Toshiba drivers page for your model and run the *Bios update*.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

...Even if it already is up to date?
I mentioned the first thing I did was updating the BIOS.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No if you have already updated it to the latest that's all you can do.


----------

